# Removing a backhoe boom and setting up a pusher on the rear of a 580



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone done this? The guy I run with is talking about removing the hoe from one of his 580s and setting up a pull box behind it for clearing loading docks and such. Guessing it would be similar to a Case 570 when he is done. Photos would be appreciated!

DavCut


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Am Ebling on the back would be sweet. 

If i'm not mistaken the 570's have a 3pt hitch.

Maybe DellDoug can add to this.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Seems like a waste of a good backhoe.


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

just get a case skip loader {backhoe with no boom} would be beter then you have a 3 piont allready with it your basecly make thesame machineasyou can get for much les


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree that an Ebling would be sweet - not sure that he wants to get quite that fancy. 

This is a snow only machine that is already paid for so pulling the thought is pulling the hoe could be a low cost way of getting more from the machine.

Ideal setup would allow us to catch whatever is spilling off the front going forward then push the other direction while in reverse. I've been thinking about a way to mount 2 pushers back to back so the machine would be productive any time it is moving.

Thank you for the comments.

DavCut


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

What year 580? On some of the earlier models ( up to 580E) you could just unbolt the backhoe and bolt on a mod hitch (3pt). Its difficult to find a mod hitch these days though. We have 2 580K's with the 3pt and a 570LXT with 9' box blades on the rear. If working in tight area's you can push with the loader bucket and pull with the rear blade at the same time. Maneuverability is outstanding also.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Go with a Pro-Tech push/pull back type pusher and you won't have to modify the machine at all. It would work best with a quick hitch, rigid mount type attachment rather than to chain it to an existing bucket. But that mod would be easier and more usefull that pulling the hoe off and modding up a lift system for the rear mounted box.


----------

